# Applied Indicies vs Galvanized Dial?



## gtxtom

I was emailing AD with questions about the 100 and was told the new dials don't have applied indicies, but the dial is galvanized. The applied index dial is a special order item, though. I am a fan of applied indicies as they add nice depth to the dial. Which would you guys choose? What are the benefits of the galvanized dial?


----------



## Spring-Diver

IIRC the galvanized dials have 5 layers of SL..... Should glow like a torch all night. I like the look of the new galvanized dials, they'll go great with the new matte finish ceramic bezel inserts ...like on the BS 100 GMT:-!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## gtxtom

So there's no real benefit of the galvanized dial other than aesthetics (if that's your thing)?

I'm a fan of applied imdicies and would like to try a glossy dial, so I guess when the time comes to buy, I'll just ask for the old dial?


----------



## jaybob

I've had both the Galvanised dial and Applied dial and as far as lume intensity, I never noticed the difference. Both had outstanding lume. I also preferred the looks of the Applied indices, way more classy.


----------



## 92degrees

Weighing this choice myself right now.


----------



## Aquadive mod2

92degrees said:


> Weighing this choice myself right now.


Hi, the new galvanized dial finally gives the 100 and 300 models that anticipated toolish look. The new dial was developed as a result of requests collected by Aquadive from visitors and customers. The new dial shares design similarity with the BS100 N model, but it is a different league in terms of quality and manufacturing process, it is galvanized and coated, not painted, then receives 8 layers of Swiss grade A Superluminva , it is 100% Swiss Made, from the metal plate that is cut and polished, then galvanized and printed in Switzerland.

And for those who prefer the applied marker dials, they are still available on special order at the same price.

kind regards


----------



## Narruc

Is it possible to get a comparison picture between the galvanized dial and the other dials I'm not sure if the pictures I've seen are the new Galvanized dial or the N dial?
Thanks,


----------



## ytil

Here is a picture of my new BS100 with the new dial, I don't have the N dial picture.
I like it very much, lumes grate and looks good to me.


----------



## Aquadive mod2

Narruc said:


> Is it possible to get a comparison picture between the galvanized dial and the other dials I'm not sure if the pictures I've seen are the new Galvanized dial or the N dial?
> Thanks,


*The N and the galvanized dials share the same design, but use different materials and manufacturing processes, meaning that pictures will not capture the differences.*


----------



## amuro

ytil said:


> Here is a picture of my new BS100 with the new dial, I don't have the N dial picture.
> I like it very much, lumes grate and looks good to me.
> View attachment 1172464


Congrat!! it´s look very nice.


----------



## Narruc

Aquadive mod2 said:


> *The N and the galvanized dials share the same design, but use different materials and manufacturing processes, meaning that pictures will not capture the differences.*


Perhaps this is a dumb question, but if they share the same design and aren't parts you lay hands on, what is the benefit of the galvanized dial over the N dial? is there a different luster, sheen or depth to the black? I'd think that the Galvanized dial might last longer -- perhaps two lifetimes rather than one.


----------



## Aquadive mod2

Narruc said:


> Perhaps this is a dumb question, but if they share the same design and aren't parts you lay hands on, what is the benefit of the galvanized dial over the N dial? is there a different luster, sheen or depth to the black? I'd think that the Galvanized dial might last longer -- perhaps two lifetimes rather than one.


 *Yes, there is a indeed difference in the appearance between paint and a galvanic surface, but I doubt that anyone can capture it with a standard camera. This is why I wrote "the pictures will not capture the difference". The galvanized dial has an rich silky matt almost grainy surface that can be seen by the bare eye.*
In technical terms; Galvanization has its benefits in being extremely resistant to UV rays and heat.


----------



## nobbylon

Is the galvanised dial the one fitted to the screw type strap bar casing or was it also fitted to the spring bar case variant?


----------



## Aquadive mod2

nobbylon said:


> Is the galvanised dial the one fitted to the screw type strap bar casing or was it also fitted to the spring bar case variant?


 *ALL AQUADIVE *models now feature the galvanized dial. The applied marker dials are special order items.


----------



## nobbylon

Thanks for the response however just for clarity please,
as far as I can work out there were 3 dials so far
1/ raised applied soldered markers
2/ painted markers
3/ galvanised with painted markers 
is this correct please and if so was version 3 above only introduced with the new style screw bar case?
Furthermore are all bezels now fully lumed or just the pip at centre top
thanks for your help


----------



## Aquadive mod2

nobbylon said:


> Thanks for the response however just for clarity please,
> as far as I can work out there were 3 dials so far
> 1/ raised applied soldered markers
> 2/ painted markers
> 3/ galvanised with painted markers
> is this correct please and if so was version 3 above only introduced with the new style screw bar case?
> Furthermore are all bezels now fully lumed or just the pip at centre top
> thanks for your help


Hi, good question, here are the answers:
*
1. All Aquadive BS 100 and 300 models feature a fully lumed bezel
2. All Aquadive BS 100 and 300 models feature the 100% Swiss Made galvanized dial with 8 layers of superluminova markers
3. The standard painted dial was only available on the BS100N model for a short period (now sold out), the N model was offered as a budget version on a NATO strap, non regulated movement and the painted glossy black dial
4. The soldered marker dials are available for the BS100 and 300 as a special order
5. The screw bar case BS100 (only) is a limited edition of 50 pieces for those who prefer this feature over the springbar version. A few pieces are still available with the screw bar. The wide availability of springbars has reverted the decision of using the screw bar on a long term.*


----------



## nobbylon

Thanks for the info.


----------

